# Speedway Century...



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

Any RBR members going? want to hook up? Looking for a smaller moderate to mod-fast group to riding the 100 miler.


----------



## talentous (Oct 17, 2005)

*Speedway*

My team will be there. And I believe we are doing the full century. Last year we did the metric, but rode from Kendall to make it a full 100.

We cruise at 23 - 25. You are welcome to join us.

www.teampaisa.com


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

talentous said:


> My team will be there. And I believe we are doing the full century. Last year we did the metric, but rode from Kendall to make it a full 100.
> 
> We cruise at 23 - 25. You are welcome to join us.
> 
> www.teampaisa.com


Cool. I will try to llok for you guys. I am on a BLUE Competition Cycles RC6 bike with Black/Blue/White helmet.


----------



## Centuryx3 (Jul 21, 2005)

*Wave as you pass my Ass!*



talentous said:


> We cruise at 23 - 25. You are welcome to join us.
> 
> www.teampaisa.com


I pant at 23-25, so I'll do the Century solo. I'll be on the yellow Oswald.


----------



## 80z28s6 (Feb 10, 2005)

Would love to do that ride but I'll be in Hawaii on my honeymoon!!


----------



## DIRT BOY (Aug 22, 2002)

80z28s6 said:


> Would love to do that ride but I'll be in Hawaii on my honeymoon!!


Congrats! I went to Hawaii on my HM at this time of year in 2003. Have fun!


----------

